

India can make world’s cheapest nuclear reactors - zengr
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/India-can-make-worlds-cheapest-nuclear-reactors-Department-of-Atomic-Energy-chief-says/articleshow/12943970.cms

======
avichal
This seems like the wrong thing to brag about...if I lived near a nuclear
power plant, I would want it to have been built in a way that maximizes
safety, not minimizes cost.

------
angdis
OK, I totally don't understand, what is the "unit" in "unit cost of $1700" ??
In other words, what exactly is the basis of comparison with other reactors?

------
tonteldoos
$1700...at that price I'll take two :)

------
Tim-Boss
Cheap != Quality

